# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  U.S. and U.K. plans to invade Iran.

## Flagg

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011...attack-nuclear

Despite the majority of the West having their economies on their knees, I can't believe we'd actually be serious about invading yet another Middle Eastern country.

----------


## Matt

Will never ever happen.......

Btw why don't they take the nuclear weapons from Israel????

----------


## gixxerboy1

i agree never happen

----------


## little devil

oh god please don't

----------


## terraj

I don't think they are a third world country, they are far from it ..... heavy in gas and oil and have large reserves of cash and in military terms they are one of the largest forces on the planet....combine this with Nukes and a muslim faith. We would get our arses kicked, unless we nuked them first.

----------


## Flagg

Okay my choice of words was wrong, but one of these mantras that Western Leaders like to use to justify occupying somewhere else is "they are a danger to our way of life".

Iraq was never a threat to the West
Afghanistan was never a threat to the West
Libya was never a threat to the West
And Iran is not a threat to the West

Ahrmadinijad is a douchebag, plain and simple. I really would like to think that they want to build nuclear facilities to gain more energy, and I sometimes think Dinjad just trolls by trying to wind up everyone else. I just worry this gives Israel the excuse it's been itching for to carpet bomb Iran. 

They have their own problems. Most of you don't realise, but most of the younger generation over there dont like the old ways, and I could see a revolution happening any day now. All an attack or occupation will do, is turn those youngsters into "wow, maybe the West are assholes. Maybe our president is right and we should be against them". 

Why anyone can't see that the West is slowly trying to take over the Middle East for the benefit of Israel is beyond me.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Okay my choice of words was wrong, but one of these mantras that Western Leaders like to use to justify occupying somewhere else is "they are a danger to our way of life".
> 
> Iraq was never a threat to the West
> Afghanistan was never a threat to the West
> Libya was never a threat to the West
> And Iran is not a threat to the West
> 
> Ahrmadinijad is a douchebag, plain and simple. I really would like to think that they want to build nuclear facilities to gain more energy, and I sometimes think Dinjad just trolls by trying to wind up everyone else. I just worry this gives Israel the excuse it's been itching for to carpet bomb Iran. 
> 
> ...


i'm fairly new to the world of politics...can u explain by what do you mean by take over...has any countries been takin over already and if so by whom...

----------


## wmaousley

> Okay my choice of words was wrong, but one of these mantras that Western Leaders like to use to justify occupying somewhere else is "they are a danger to our way of life".
> 
> *Iraq was never a threat to the West
> Afghanistan was never a threat to the West
> Libya was never a threat to the West
> And Iran is not a threat to the West*
> 
> Ahrmadinijad is a douchebag, plain and simple. I really would like to think that they want to build nuclear facilities to gain more energy, and I sometimes think Dinjad just trolls by trying to wind up everyone else. I just worry this gives Israel the excuse it's been itching for to carpet bomb Iran. 
> 
> ...


Maybe not a threat, but they sure as hell pissed some powerful people off

----------


## thegodfather

> Okay my choice of words was wrong, but one of these mantras that Western Leaders like to use to justify occupying somewhere else is "they are a danger to our way of life".
> 
> Iraq was never a threat to the West
> Afghanistan was never a threat to the West
> Libya was never a threat to the West
> And Iran is not a threat to the West
> 
> Ahrmadinijad is a douchebag, plain and simple. I really would like to think that they want to build nuclear facilities to gain more energy, and I sometimes think Dinjad just trolls by trying to wind up everyone else. I just worry this gives Israel the excuse it's been itching for to carpet bomb Iran. 
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said except for Afghanistan. We had every right to invade Afghanistan, because they were harboring OBL, thea admitted man behind an attack on our country. HOWEVER, after we failed or initial mission to capture/kill him, we should have packed up and swiftly left the country. OBL did not need training camps and all of that other nonsense to plan such an attack on our country, it would have been planned from any country in the world, whether friendly to us or not. Those videos you see with guys running over jungle gyms, rolling around on the ground shooting at targets in black pajamas, thats all a bunch of propaganda and bullshit. The idea that a country like Afghanistan, with almost no military, and a regime that wanted to revert to the middle-ages, posed any legitimate national security threat to the United States, is an absolute joke. These places are not 'breeding grounds for terrorists.' 

I will set aside a moment the fact that terrorism is a TACTIC OF WAR, and not a person, place, or organization, and therefore can never be 'defeated,' Overall point, boogeymen in caves are not a threat to the national security of this nation, those who argue otherwise, either lack any practical knowledge of the enemy and the situation, or are so heavily indoctrinated and lack any critical thinking skills of their own.

----------


## DanB

They always make up b.s. reports before they go in somewhere to try justify it i.e. WMD in Irag, Bin Laden in Afghanistan, now this . . . . 
http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/1109/iran.html
storys like this are becoming more frequent. . . . . .I wouldnt rule anything out

----------


## DrHealth

The US government are so corrupt it is unreal. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXsOr__WHd8

----------


## Flagg

> I agree with everything you said except for Afghanistan. We had every right to invade Afghanistan, because they were harboring OBL, thea admitted man behind an attack on our country. HOWEVER, after we failed or initial mission to capture/kill him, we should have packed up and swiftly left the country. OBL did not need training camps and all of that other nonsense to plan such an attack on our country, it would have been planned from any country in the world, whether friendly to us or not. Those videos you see with guys running over jungle gyms, rolling around on the ground shooting at targets in black pajamas, thats all a bunch of propaganda and bullshit. The idea that a country like Afghanistan, with almost no military, and a regime that wanted to revert to the middle-ages, posed any legitimate national security threat to the United States, is an absolute joke. These places are not 'breeding grounds for terrorists.' 
> 
> I will set aside a moment the fact that terrorism is a TACTIC OF WAR, and not a person, place, or organization, and therefore can never be 'defeated,' Overall point, boogeymen in caves are not a threat to the national security of this nation, those who argue otherwise, either lack any practical knowledge of the enemy and the situation, or are so heavily indoctrinated and lack any critical thinking skills of their own.


The War on Terror is a notion as ridiculous as The War on Drugs and it would be akin to Creationists declaring War on Evolution. The only problem I have with Afghanistan is how we, the UK and the US really pick our battles. Would we have occupied the nation of Pakistan, were they to be reportedly harbouring OBL? The last time the Brits were in Afghanistan we had pith helmets and martini rifles. I mean you're 100% correct, Afghanistan operates under the illusion it's still 500 AD so now that OBL is dead, just leave them to their own devices. They have something like the second worst GDP in the world. If they want to keep chopping off heads and blasting AK 47's in the air for the rest of their existence, let em knock themselves out.

----------


## wmaousley

Is this on the books in Vegas? If so who is the longshot?

----------


## qrazzzy

Good question Matt.
That also will never happen, we give 4billion a year in AID to Israel, which they turn around and use to purchase weapons from us.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

> I just worry this gives Israel the excuse it's been itching for to carpet bomb Iran.


Israel would never carpet bomb anyone. The way they operate is through small clandestine groups that would disable Iranian nuclear production capabilities and then disappear. Israel probably has the second best special operations teams in the world. Just like that small group of Irish and Scottish Jews that assassinated an Iranian nuclear physicist in Saudi Arabia. No traces back to Israel and no traces of the people that committed the act.

Iran is a constant threat to American interests abroad. No, these are not global interest, solely American interests but the ideology of every nation is to protect their own interests. I don't see why America would allow Iran to possess nuclear weapons capabilities while they also possess the ICBM capabilities to reach Israel.

Just my .02 cents. I've studied international terrorism and middle eastern relations for the last 6 years. It's an incredibly complex culture and system that most people and nations do not understand.

----------


## dsprtewrstlr

I really wished we lived in a world without nukes. Period! It's like we are all on a huge school yard and every country that has a nuclear weapons program is a loudmouth kid who has a "HUGE Big Brother/Friend/Dad" and we all just stand around saying we will call them in if things get bad enough but in the meantime, we will shoot spit balls and throw paper airplanes and stop before someone calls in their favor with the aforementioned friend/brother/dad.

----------


## Lemonada8

If the US does invade Iran... i hope that we dont hold back, none of that 'nice-guy attitude while still invading' and that half-ass effort... Go in guns blazing full force and squash the resistance... if not then dont even consider it. it seems that the US gets into to many altercations where we try to play the nice guy and end up having WAY more issues than expected.

----------


## zaggahamma

> If the US does invade Iran... i hope that we dont hold back, none of that 'nice-guy attitude while still invading' and that half-ass effort... Go in guns blazing full force and squash the resistance... if not then dont even consider it. it seems that the US gets into to many altercations where we try to play the nice guy and end up having WAY more issues than expected.


this

----------


## Flagg

> Israel would never carpet bomb anyone. The way they operate is through small clandestine groups that would disable Iranian nuclear production capabilities and then disappear. Israel probably has the second best special operations teams in the world. Just like that small group of Irish and Scottish Jews that assassinated an Iranian nuclear physicist in Saudi Arabia. No traces back to Israel and no traces of the people that committed the act.
> 
> Iran is a constant threat to American interests abroad. No, these are not global interest, solely American interests but the ideology of every nation is to protect their own interests. I don't see why America would allow Iran to possess nuclear weapons capabilities while they also possess the ICBM capabilities to reach Israel.
> 
> Just my .02 cents. I've studied international terrorism and middle eastern relations for the last 6 years. It's an incredibly complex culture and system that most people and nations do not understand.


How is Israel an American interest? Tell me just what does Israel provide for United States citizens in return for 4 billion a year in handouts?

----------


## randymeans

america is a harsh country and im even in the military but damn this country fvckin sucks! I really want to move to europe or australia! and...america is letting poeple get fat of McBullshit! sorry, i just had to vent!!!!!

----------


## Macon_Bacon

> How is Israel an American interest? Tell me just what does Israel provide for United States citizens in return for 4 billion a year in handouts?


How are they not? They are basically the only nation in the middle east that doesn't want us dead. Sure, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan cooperate with us but they hate us just as much as Iran. We need to keep Israel as an ally so we can have some sort of security presence in the area.

----------


## Swifto

> How are they not? They are basically the only nation in the middle east that doesn't want us dead. Sure, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan cooperate with us but they hate us just as much as Iran. We need to keep Israel as an ally so we can have some sort of security presence in the area.


Your thinking from a strategic military standpoint?

----------


## Macon_Bacon

Yes, I'm thinking from security standpoint. I guess it's true that Israel doesn't possess any economic interest to America. Although they do produce an awesome handgun. They could have some economic interests for America because of their access to both the Mediterranean and the Gulf of Aqaba which leads to the Red Sea. Both of which are major shipping and distribution lanes.

----------


## Flagg

> How are they not? They are basically the only nation in the middle east that doesn't want us dead. Sure, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan cooperate with us but they hate us just as much as Iran. We need to keep Israel as an ally so we can have some sort of security presence in the area.


There's a difference between someone wanting you dead and then having the means to actually make it happen. Don't buy into the media propaganda that Israel are the first line of defence in the face of Islamic armageddon. Or do you actually think Afghanistan has the means of wiping out America? I dont think there is one Middle Eastern country that has a missle system that is barely capable of reaching their neighbour, let alone another land mass. You need to know first off all how hard it is to make a balistic missle capable of travelling that far, and THEN how much harder it is to actually create a nuclear device and then fit it to said missle that can travel 18,000 km. 

Im afraid the only countries capable of launching a nuclear attack on America is China, Russia, India or anyone in the EU. Only they have the clout.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

First, America was attacked from within Afghanistan. It only took 19 people (trained in Afghanistan by a group that was supported financially by the government) to kill 6,000 on our own soil with our own commercial airline system. Second, Iran has already proven to possess the capabilities of a ballistic missile that can reach Israel. You are correct that Iran couldn't reach us with and ICBM equipped with any type of nuclear warhead. The idea of sanctions against Iran is not to protect the American mainland but their interests abroad (i.e. Israeli security).

----------


## Flagg

> First, America was attacked from within Afghanistan. It only took 19 people (trained in Afghanistan by a group that was supported financially by the government) to kill 6,000 on our own soil with our own commercial airline system. Second, Iran has already proven to possess the capabilities of a ballistic missile that can reach Israel. You are correct that Iran couldn't reach us with and ICBM equipped with any type of nuclear warhead. The idea of sanctions against Iran is not to protect the American mainland but their interests abroad (i.e. Israeli security).


SOme of your information is wrong or a gross exaggeration. It was 3000, not 6000. 

It's also funny how OBL first denied the attacks, then claimed responsibility for them. To be honest, if the Moon was destroyed by a meteor, OBL would probably claim responsibility for that saying Allah guided that meteor. 

There has never been any direct proof as to who was responsible for those attacks. 

As for Israel, they couldn't give a flying **** about anyone but themselves. The only interest they have in America is the dominant presence they have within your Media and the handouts you give them every year.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

And you say I'm giving into media propaganda? Where is your proof for any of your statements? I'm really not trying to get into an argument. I'm just presenting the information I have studied for the last 6 years. Everyone has the right to believe what they want, but don't trick yourself into think America is some hell bent war machine. Everything America does has some sort of tie to its own interests, as are all actions of every nation. Nations act for self preservation. Iran wants nuclear weapons because there is a power vacuum in the region. America acts because Iran will do what it can to limit American interests in the region and with a nuclear arsenal it has more negotiating power.

----------


## Times Roman

if the US and UK actually made a decision to invade Iran, we wouldn't know about it until after it actually happened.

----------


## spywizard

> Will never ever happen.......
> 
> Btw why don't they take the nuclear weapons from Israel????


because we are Isreal...

----------


## BigBadWolf

Ahh religion and politics!!! How refreshing!!

----------


## dec11

i wish someone would invade them for a change............

----------


## zaggahamma

see the new bunker buster?

----------


## zaggahamma

see/heard of the new bunker buster?

----------


## Macon_Bacon

Yeah. That thing is massive. Pretty awesome too, no need to invade if the threat is taken out by a 30,000 lb. bomb.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> First, America was attacked from within Afghanistan. It only took 19 people *(trained in Afghanistan* by a group that was supported financially by the government) to kill 6,000 on our own soil with our own commercial airline system. Second, Iran has already proven to possess the capabilities of a ballistic missile that can reach Israel. You are correct that Iran couldn't reach us with and ICBM equipped with any type of nuclear warhead. The idea of sanctions against Iran is not to protect the American mainland but their interests abroad (i.e. Israeli security).


and they all had their flight training in the US
And it was 3000 people not 6000

----------


## Matt

> Israel would never carpet bomb anyone. The way they operate is through small clandestine groups that would disable Iranian nuclear production capabilities and then disappear. Israel probably has the second best special operations teams in the world. *Just like that small group of Irish and Scottish Jews that assassinated an Iranian nuclear physicist in Saudi Arabia. No traces back to Israel and no traces of the people that committed the act.
> *
> Iran is a constant threat to American interests abroad. No, these are not global interest, solely American interests but the ideology of every nation is to protect their own interests. I don't see why America would allow Iran to possess nuclear weapons capabilities while they also possess the ICBM capabilities to reach Israel.
> 
> Just my .02 cents. I've studied international terrorism and middle eastern relations for the last 6 years. It's an incredibly complex culture and system that most people and nations do not understand.


They can't be that good if we are talking about what they did on the internet...

----------


## Matt

> How are they not? They are basically the only nation in the middle east that doesn't want us dead. Sure, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan cooperate with us but they hate us just as much as Iran. We need to keep Israel as an ally so we can have some sort of security presence in the area.


Thats because you try to dictate how these nations in the middle east should live, leave them alone and they we like you more......

----------


## Matt

The US has been the worlds police for the last 70/80 years and although its sad to say it but your time is almost at an end....

Step up China, your time is almost upon us.. Oh and China like Iran....

----------


## dec11

> *The US has been the worlds police for the last 70/80 years and although its sad to say it but your time is almost at an end....*
> 
> Step up China, your time is almost upon us.. Oh and China like Iran....


yep, and they do not like it one bit

----------


## HellRiserPL

nuke, nuke, nuke and be like oups my bad wrong lunch button its not like iran is going to detect the lunch  :Wink:

----------


## odi et amo

I doubt that it will happen for several reasons which I won't elaborate now.


That's the thing about nuclear weapon who gives who the right to make and own them? I for one do not want it to go to people of radical religions(I'd consider Islam one of them). It's extreme what they can and will do. I've lived in Malaysia for years so I know Muslims very well. it's scary you know..

----------


## RA

Make Iran a parking lot.

----------


## faither

> Okay my choice of words was wrong, but one of these mantras that Western Leaders like to use to justify occupying somewhere else is "they are a danger to our way of life".
> 
> Iraq was never a threat to the West
> Afghanistan was never a threat to the West
> Libya was never a threat to the West
> And Iran is not a threat to the West
> 
> Ahrmadinijad is a douchebag, plain and simple. I really would like to think that they want to build nuclear facilities to gain more energy, and I sometimes think Dinjad just trolls by trying to wind up everyone else. I just worry this gives Israel the excuse it's been itching for to carpet bomb Iran.
> 
> ...


No they were never a threat to our country's or our way of living but they were a threat to gas and oil supplies . It's never been about the poor oppressed people but who controls the black stuff. governments past and present put our troops in harms way all under the banner of freedom . But it's all about the dollar . For gods sake we take out a hole country's infrastructure then help rebuild it . Doesn't make sense someone is making money out of this on the back of our dead soldiers but yet here we go again meddling in things we should stay well out off. IMO if they want to kill and oppress there own people we should let them , every time the west interviens all we do is make them hate us more . Every developing country has had it struggles in the past that's why we are the way we are today.

----------

